# Woran erkenne ich ob eine Muschel tot ist?



## subzero (30. Mai 2006)

Sind sie dann offen? Oder riechen sie? Wie kann ich das überprüfen? :? 

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## KamiSchami (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich ob eine Muschel tot ist?*

hi, yo sollten offen sein. wenns teichmuscheln sind, sollen die normalerweise senkrecht auf dem grudn stehen. hab ich jedenfallsmal wo gelesen. gruss kami


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich ob eine Muschel tot ist?*

Hi,

normalerweise sind die Schalen geschlossen. Sollten sie offen sein, dann ist die Muschel hin.
Bei geeignetem Bodengrund (beim Händler also schonmal eher weniger) graben sich die __ Muscheln soweit ein, dass nur noch die Ein- und Ausströmöffnung + etwas Schale aus dem Substrat schaut.


----------



## subzero (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich ob eine Muschel tot ist?*

Dank für die Antworten. Dann kann ich glücklicherweise sagen : "Es lebt!"  

Bis jetzt hab ich noch Teicherde/Kiesschicht Boden. Das werde ich aber auf Annettes Rat hin ändern und Sand/Lehm verwenden. Das dürfte auch der Muschel gefallen.


----------



## kamikatze2 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Woran erkenne ich ob eine Muschel tot ist?*

was für bedingungen brauchen __ muscheln im teich? qualität des wassers? art des bodengrundes? sind sie anspruchslos oder anspruchsvoll? habe gehört man soll sie langsam ans wasser gewöhnen. einfach reinkippen soll tödlich sein.


----------

